# مهندس كيمياوي عنده سؤال للاخوة البحريين



## حيدر الملاح (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء قبل فتره سألتكم عن Surging Engine والحمد لله محدش جاوبني وارجو لا تكسفوني المرة دي في عندنا محطة كهرباء متكونه من محركات ديزل MAN B&W 18V/60/48Bالمشكله اللي تتكرر دائما عندنا هي يحصل كراك Crack في المضخة injection pump الوقود المستخدم هو الوقود الثقيل HFO ممكن حد يعرف السبب 
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان:18:


----------



## حيدر الملاح (15 سبتمبر 2009)

رد واحد ولو يامعلمين..................


----------



## Egy Mine (29 يوليو 2011)

Have No Idea


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 يوليو 2011)

Symptom: The engine surges or misfires while moving. 
The engine seems to start fine and will normally accelerate fine. As you are driving and maintaining a steady speed, the engine seems to "speed up" slightly or it seems to miss and buck.​ 
****************
*Possible causes:*​

If you have a carburetor (there are still a few out there), the choke may not be set properly, or the choke may not be working correctly. 

*The fix:* Check the choke plate and make sure it is opening completely. 
The engine may be running too hot. 
*The fix:* Check and repair cooling system.​
The fuel pressure regulator may be operating at low pressure.
*The fix:* Check fuel pressure with a fuel pressure gauge. Replace fuel pressure regulator. (Generally not a DIY job)​
The ignition timing may be set wrong. 
*The fix:* Adjust ignition timing.​
Ignition system problem. 
*The fix:* Check and replace distributor cap, rotor, ignition wires and spark plugs.​
There may be a fault in the computerized engine control system: Check engine control systems with a scan tool. Test circuits and repair or replace components as required. (Generally not a DIY job)​
The fuel filter may be partially clogged. 
*The fix:* Replace the fuel filter.​
Torque converter (automatic transmission only) may not be locking at the right time, or it may be slipping. 
*The fix:* Check lock up circuit or replace torque converter. (Not a DIY job)​
There may be a vacuum leak.
*The fix:* Check and replace vacuum lines as required.​
Possible internal engine problems. 
*The fix:* Check compression to determine engine condition.​
EGR valve may be stuck open. 
*The fix:* Replace EGR valve.​
Drive axles may be loose or worn. 
*The fix:* Check and replace CV/universal joints as required.​
The fuel injectors may be dirty. 
*The fix:* Clean or replace fuel injectors.​
ولمزيد من التفاصيل اليك هذا الموقع ومرحبا بيك اخى الكريم

http://autorepair.about.com/od/troubleshooting/a/TS_engine_drivn.htm​ ​


----------



## Fawaz.merey (31 يوليو 2011)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء قبل فتره سألتكم عن surging engine والحمد لله محدش جاوبني وارجو لا تكسفوني المرة دي في عندنا محطة كهرباء متكونه من محركات ديزل man b&w 18v/60/48bالمشكله اللي تتكرر دائما عندنا هي يحصل كراك crack في المضخة injection pump الوقود المستخدم هو الوقود الثقيل hfo ممكن حد يعرف السبب
> مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان:18:


 

غالبا من الوقود لأنو حصلت معانا مرة و كان السبب الوقود. نسبة الشوائب"فانديوم , صوديوم" عالية


----------



## Alakkawi (25 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ الكريم،
انا كبير مهندسين بحريين، و بالنسبة للمشكلة، ارجو التوضيح اكثر لمعرفة المشكلة، و لكن هناك تفسيرين للمشكلة:
- الأول: صيانة خاطئة لمضخات حقن الوقود و عدم اتباع تعليمات الصانع و استخدام قطع غيار غير اصلية.
الثاني: المشكلة تتعلق بالوقود المشتخدم، ينبغي اخذ عينة من الوقود و ارساله للمختبر و تحليله و من ثم اتباع تعليمات المخبر فيما يتعلق بتنقية الوقود و درجة الحرارة المثلى للتسخين و الحقن، على الأغلب هناك تسخين خاطئ للوقود، يؤدي لحدوث تكهف عند المضخات و تأكلها.


----------



## حيدر الملاح (27 أغسطس 2011)

Alakkawi قال:


> الأخ الكريم،
> انا كبير مهندسين بحريين، و بالنسبة للمشكلة، ارجو التوضيح اكثر لمعرفة المشكلة، و لكن هناك تفسيرين للمشكلة:
> - الأول: صيانة خاطئة لمضخات حقن الوقود و عدم اتباع تعليمات الصانع و استخدام قطع غيار غير اصلية.
> الثاني: المشكلة تتعلق بالوقود المشتخدم، ينبغي اخذ عينة من الوقود و ارساله للمختبر و تحليله و من ثم اتباع تعليمات المخبر فيما يتعلق بتنقية الوقود و درجة الحرارة المثلى للتسخين و الحقن، على الأغلب هناك تسخين خاطئ للوقود، يؤدي لحدوث تكهف عند المضخات و تأكلها.



شكرا جزيلا على الرد 
تبين ان المشكله هي تكهف كما ذكرت والسبب هو وجود بافل سكرو Baffle screw والذي يتاكل مع الوقت لكي يسيطر على الوقود الراجع حيث اذا تزايد الوقود الراجع سبب التكهف Cavitation لذلك فان المصنع يوصي بتبديلها كل 3000 ساعة عمل والان والحمد لله تجاوزنا هذا المشكله وحتى الشركه المصنعة غيرت تصميم المضخة والبافل سكرو ليتحمل الجريان ولن يبدل الا مع تبديل المضخة بحدود 30000 ساعة عمل


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## mostaafyeg (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

برجاء توضيح نسبة تحميل كل مولد الى الحمل الكلى


مصطفى عبدالغفار


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
من اسباب انكسار قاعدة مضخة الوقود على المحركات هو عدم وجود رنديلة زمبركية على البراغي المثبتة لها ولذلك ينصح بتركيبها لمنع البراغي من الارتخاء وبالتالي انكسار القاعدة او حصول تشققات بها .


----------



## hanyhana (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن حضرتك توضح اكتر أو كلمنى فون 01008409455


----------

